# 2012 Cruze noise



## eaf1956 (May 7, 2012)

Anyone have a noise in their 2012 Cruze? Best I can describe it is like the sound of wind over a bottle top. Doesn't happen all the time but mostly or always at highway speeds under certain wind or weather conditions. This sound can be heard over a playing radio so it isn't that low of a sound.


----------



## jgweb2000 (Oct 11, 2011)

Road/tire noise?

You already have another thread for this...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

eaf1956 said:


> Anyone have a noise in their 2012 Cruze? Best I can describe it is like the sound of wind over a bottle top. Doesn't happen all the time but mostly or always at highway speeds under certain wind or weather conditions. This sound can be heard over a playing radio so it isn't that low of a sound.




eaf1956,
Have you contacted your dealer regarding this? If you have not I would suggest that you do. They may be able to assist you in locating the source of the sound and address it if it is an issue. Please keep me posted. If you have any questions, please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

My Cruz started making a similar noise the other day. Im thinking mine is coming from the mirrors. There is a notice out about it somewhere. Im going to put something like felt padding in the crack where the mirror brakes away, see if thats where its coming from.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Where is this noise coming from?

I haven't noticed anything...


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Do a search on the forum for wind noise and you will find plenty of people with the same concern, including myself. I have narrowed down the are in which I am getting the wind noise (it has been getting worse and the noise increases with crosswinds). My wind noise is from the upper rear area of the drivers window (close to the seat belt height adjuster). I found it by actually moving my ear to different locations to see if the noise was louder or not. My dealer says they cannot hear it (brought it in twice for this).


----------



## Sherrie (May 31, 2012)

eaf1956 said:


> Anyone have a noise in their 2012 Cruze? Best I can describe it is like the sound of wind over a bottle top. Doesn't happen all the time but mostly or always at highway speeds under certain wind or weather conditions. This sound can be heard over a playing radio so it isn't that low of a sound.


I have the same problem a dealership has no idea what it is !


----------



## Jacquie53029 (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes I have the same thing on my car - 2012 RS - in which if it is windy it is worse


----------



## bethers98 (Jul 3, 2012)

*2012 Cruze Eco A/C noise*

I've got a noise too. It's a high pitched sound that occurs normally at higher speeds and is related to the A/C. If I turn it off the sound disappears. When I took the car to the dealer, the adviser said that it was a common complaint and to adjust my vents to get it to go away. Really!? Wow, so I guess I'm just supposed to live with it. BTW, the dealer is COX Chevy in Bradenton, FL. Anyone have this problem or any suggestions?


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I just got another Cruze, and although this one doesnt do it as bad as my other car, I have heard it once, it was much more faint and only lasted a minute or two. My other car literally sounds like someone is playing the harmonica on one note. Its associated with a cross wind for sure.


----------



## bethers98 (Jul 3, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> I just got another Cruze, and although this one doesnt do it as bad as my other car, I have heard it once, it was much more faint and only lasted a minute or two. My other car literally sounds like someone is playing the harmonica on one note. Its associated with a cross wind for sure.


So is the dealership doing anything, or did they do anything for the other Cruze?


----------



## chuck5330 (Oct 1, 2011)

We had the same high pitch noise, almost exclusively when on the highway. Finally found it coming from the top of the windshield right in the center. When we pushed on the top of the windshield from the inside, the noise instantly disappears. Once we let go, the noise returns. Haven't taken it in for that yet, waiting to do it at the same time we do the heat shield fix. According to my delaership, they only make a small cutaway, not the total hack job i've seen on some of the posts on here. Time will tell tho...


----------



## bethers98 (Jul 3, 2012)

chuck5330 said:


> We had the same high pitch noise, almost exclusively when on the highway. Finally found it coming from the top of the windshield right in the center. When we pushed on the top of the windshield from the inside, the noise instantly disappears. Once we let go, the noise returns. Haven't taken it in for that yet, waiting to do it at the same time we do the heat shield fix. According to my delaership, they only make a small cutaway, not the total hack job i've seen on some of the posts on here. Time will tell tho...


That's interesting Chuck. Just curious, did you ever try turning off the A/C when it happened? That seems to work for me but for giggles I'll press on the windshield next time:disgust (1)::disgust


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

I've have heard this but only on the long road trips I took last summer, I haven't heard it in a very long time.

I always thought the sound was coming from those vents underneath the front car seats.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

bethers98 said:


> I've got a noise too. It's a high pitched sound that occurs normally at higher speeds and is related to the A/C. If I turn it off the sound disappears. When I took the car to the dealer, the adviser said that it was a common complaint and to adjust my vents to get it to go away. Really!? Wow, so I guess I'm just supposed to live with it. BTW, the dealer is COX Chevy in Bradenton, FL. Anyone have this problem or any suggestions?




bethers98,
I understand your frustration with this issue. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

chuck5330 said:


> We had the same high pitch noise, almost exclusively when on the highway. Finally found it coming from the top of the windshield right in the center. When we pushed on the top of the windshield from the inside, the noise instantly disappears. Once we let go, the noise returns. Haven't taken it in for that yet, waiting to do it at the same time we do the heat shield fix. According to my delaership, they only make a small cutaway, not the total hack job i've seen on some of the posts on here. Time will tell tho...




chuck5330,
I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Arnoldbe (Jul 6, 2012)

I have this same issue. It happens when the car is warm and when driving at hwy speeds (45-65 mph). At first they tried to say it was the turbo and said it was perfectly normal. I have a volvo with turbo and it has never made that noise. After taking the mechanic on a ride on the freeway, where he could hear the noise, it was determined that it was an issue with the trim on the wiñdshield and window not being sealed properly. They are replacing the entire windshield. Hopefully that will resolve this issue. Next time you hear the noise, try pressing on the windshield. If it stops the noise, as mine did, you can bet it has something to do with the windshield.
There are some other posts on this. Some have even recorded the noise since there is no guarantee it will occur when you take it in to get it fixed!


----------



## bethers98 (Jul 3, 2012)

Well Chuck, sure enough....I pressed on the windshield on several different occasions since your last post and the noise did mute. Thanks for the tip. Guess I'll update my service manager when I take the car in for the recall.

Thanks!
Beth


----------



## bkalous (Jul 19, 2012)

*cruze noise*

Yes, I have the same condition on my 2012 Cruze. I have scheduled to have this looked at but am skeptical as to the dealership being able to fix it since they likely will not hear the noise. Your description of the noise is right on and you are right -- it can definitely be heard over the raised volume of the radio. Have you had anyone be able to tell you what is causing it?


----------



## MStevens (Jul 17, 2012)

See this solution:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...istling-noise-while-highway-4.html#post109124


----------



## bethers98 (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes, it occurs at higher speeds only.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

bethers98 said:


> Well Chuck, sure enough....I pressed on the windshield on several different occasions since your last post and the noise did mute. Thanks for the tip. Guess I'll update my service manager when I take the car in for the recall.
> 
> Thanks!
> Beth



Beth,
I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If at anytime you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I'll give this a try also. It does happen on a cross wind, and it intermittent. Happened on both of my 2012 Ecos. I will test this and head to the dealer to get it fixed. My Silver Eco did it on the way home from picking it up. I first noticed it when it had 13 miles on it.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Pushing on the windshield did nothing. This noise is really pissing me off. Both my Ecos do it. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

CruzeTech said:


> Pushing on the windshield did nothing. This noise is really pissing me off. Both my Ecos do it.


are you sure its not the tires causing the noise? I have had on a couple occasions where the road surface was causing a very very high pitched noise that would best be described as wind over a bottle cap. Very annoying sound. 

I only mention this because My last car I had yokohama Avid TRZ which were very quiet on most surfaces. I put 80,000 on one set & 15,000 on a second set(before I traded the car). Driving on the second set one day I got the exact same sound I have intermittently heard in the cruze, it was definitely speed/road/tire related.


----------



## mrbuford (Jul 31, 2012)

heres a vid of the noise I have 
seems loads of people have the same noise and
no one from gm has a clue what it is?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLDyLRLTPiA


----------



## bbdhomer (Jun 20, 2012)

mrbuford said:


> heres a vid of the noise I have
> seems loads of people have the same noise and
> no one from gm has a clue what it is?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLDyLRLTPiA


don't think that's relative to the topic in discussion... however, that is a weird one lol


----------



## matt45 (Jul 27, 2012)

mrbuford said:


> heres a vid of the noise I have
> seems loads of people have the same noise and
> no one from gm has a clue what it is?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLDyLRLTPiA


That isa wierd noise but we are refering to the whistling noise while driving LOL


----------



## DarylB (Feb 3, 2011)

I've got this issue too, sounds like paper flapping, a leave stuck somewhere, or a piece of tape from under the hood flapping around. I also had a similar noise with all the heat we've had lately. The eurathane sealing the windshield had expanded/contracted. Probably had a bubble. After pressing on the glass for a while on a hot day the whistling went away. No luck on the leaf noise though. I can't remember if it did it before and/or after Installed the fog lamps. I checked the wires though, they're not loose. *shrug* I'm lost too!


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

This is the noise mine is making. Clearly not the tires. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sr4R1ifz3K4


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

I have this noise here. I normally travel with stereo loud. I had the kids with me the other day and then I heard this. my 10 year daughter says "me and mom heard this the other day". Dealer is anxious to get the car in for service. They have been great.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

CruzeTech said:


> This is the noise mine is making. Clearly not the tires.
> 
> 
> Cruze wind noise - YouTube
> ...


That would piss me off! Does it only happen on hot days or every time there is a cross wind?


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I just drove it 180 mile round trip Thursday and another 175 miles one way without even a peep coming from it. And it was 97 degrees out. So I don't know what's causing it. But driving both of these trips were traveling on the highway between Vallejo and San Jose. Which I would say, there is almost no open flat terrain. That video was taken driving home from Sacramento west bound on I80. The video is of my newer Silver Cruze. Both Cruzes make the same noise. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I drove it yesterday and the noise came back. This time, I was able to press in between the headliner and the rear view mirror, on the Onstar box. Pushing out, the noise went away. So I bought some clear silicone and I'm going to seal that rubber so it doesn't whistle. I don't want my windshield replaced because it has tint film on it. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

CruzeTech said:


> I drove it yesterday and the noise came back. This time, I was able to press in between the headliner and the rear view mirror, on the Onstar box. Pushing out, the noise went away. So I bought some clear silicone and I'm going to seal that rubber so it doesn't whistle. I don't want my windshield replaced because it has tint film on it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


Can you take a picture of it/where you put it at?


----------



## Atomic (Nov 5, 2011)

I just got my Cruze back from the dealership. There is a TSB for the noise if yours happens to be coming from the passenger side mirror/pillar/windshield area. The dealership found and fixed it very quickly.


----------



## dhawk (Jun 3, 2012)

Atomic said:


> I just got my Cruze back from the dealership. There is a TSB for the noise if yours happens to be coming from the passenger side mirror/pillar/windshield area. The dealership found and fixed it very quickly.


Can you please PM me the TSB number? My dealer couldn't duplicate my issue. Thanks.


----------



## bethers98 (Jul 3, 2012)

Had to take it there 3 times. First time they couldn't hear it. Second time they sub contracted out and had a guy pull out the windshield and reseal it but unfortunately he sealed the bottom instead of the top. 3rd time he got it correct. No issues since and it has been about 3 weeks.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

bethers98 said:


> Had to take it there 3 times. First time they couldn't hear it. Second time they sub contracted out and had a guy pull out the windshield and reseal it but unfortunately he sealed the bottom instead of the top. 3rd time he got it correct. No issues since and it has been about 3 weeks.




bethers98,
Thank you for the update on this. I am happy to hear that your dealer has been able to get this resolved for you. If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

